# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Fasnik, Samobor - Kreativci i standeri pomozite!

## Lu

Udruga RODA ove godine za fasnik u Samoboru drzi kreativne radionice za djecu u sklopu kojih ce biti i radionica o platnenim pelenama, mala skola dojenja te predavanje o autosjedalicama



termini radionica u samoboru su:

PETAK --> 25.01. --> 16 do 18
SUBOTA --> 26.01. --> 16 do 18
NEDJELJA --> 27.01. --> 13 do 16 sati

tu nedelju 27.01. je i srakotrk (ona vihorova utka) od 11 do 13:30 tak da znate ak ocete doc s klincima na trku, pa poslje na radionicu

onda opet sljedeci tjedan isto

PETAK --> 01.02. --> 16 do 18
SUBOTA --> 02.02. --> 16 do 18
NEDJELJA --> 03.03 --> 13 do 16 sati


treba nam cura koje se znaju ili samo zele malo kreativno zabaviti s klincima. neko posebno znanje nije potrebno, malo cemo izrezivati maske, lijepiti glittere, ukrasavati i sl. svatko svoj uradak uzima doma 
 :Smile:  

drugi dio je rodin stand za koji nam takodjer treba volontera. za svaki termin nam treba minimalno dvoje ljudi a zapravo bi bilo bolje i vise. jedan na standu i bar jedan sa djecicom. 

navali narode   :Smile: 

nije uopce uvjet da ste kreativni
jedini uvjet je da podrzavate rodine aktivnosti i zelite jednom na godinu na par sati biti volonteri

----------


## Lu

termini radionica u samoboru su:

PETAK --> 25.01. --> 16 do 18   Lu
SUBOTA --> 26.01. --> 16 do 18  Lu 
NEDJELJA --> 27.01. --> 13 do 16 sati  Lu


onda opet sljedeci tjedan isto

PETAK --> 01.02. --> 16 do  18  Lu
SUBOTA --> 02.02. --> 16 do 18  Lu 
NEDJELJA --> 03.03 --> 13 do 16 sati  Lu

----------


## Samoborka

termini radionica u samoboru su:

PETAK --> 25.01. --> 16 do 18 *Lu, meda*
SUBOTA --> 26.01. --> 16 do 18 *Lu, samoborka*
NEDJELJA --> 27.01. --> 13 do 16 sati *Lu, meda*


onda opet sljedeci tjedan isto

PETAK --> 01.02. --> 16 do 18 *Lu*
SUBOTA --> 02.02. --> 16 do 18 *Lu*
NEDJELJA --> 03.03 --> 13 do 16 sati *Lu*

----------


## Lu

:Klap:

----------


## Mukica

termini radionica u samoboru su:

PETAK --> 25.01. --> 16 do 18 *Lu, meda, Mukica od 16-17*
SUBOTA --> 26.01. --> 16 do 18 *Lu, samoborka, Mukica od 16 do 17*
NEDJELJA --> 27.01. --> 13 do 16 sati *Lu, meda, Mukica od 13 do 14*


onda opet sljedeci tjedan isto

PETAK --> 01.02. --> 16 do 18 *Lu, Mukica od 16 do 17*
SUBOTA --> 02.02. --> 16 do 18 *Lu, Mukica ce samo preletit onuda*
NEDJELJA --> 03.03 --> 13 do 16 sati *Lu, Mukica ce samo preletit onuda*

treba nas jos... navalite...

----------


## Mukica

hop hop
pa zar nitko od vas ovih fasnickih dana nece bit u samoboru???

----------


## suncemojemalo

Prijavljujem se za petak i subotu oba tjedna od 16-18. Mogu povest klinca sa sobom? Nisam sigurna kolko ce me ometat   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

normalno da mozes povest klinca

termini radionica u samoboru su:

PETAK --> 25.01. --> 16 do 18 *Lu, meda, suncemojemalo, Mukica od 16-17*
SUBOTA --> 26.01. --> 16 do 18 *Lu, samoborka, suncemojemalo, Mukica od 16 do 17*
NEDJELJA --> 27.01. --> 13 do 16 sati *Lu, meda, Mukica od 13 do 14*


onda opet sljedeci tjedan isto

PETAK --> 01.02. --> 16 do 18 *Lu, suncemojemalo, Mukica od 16 do 17*
SUBOTA --> 02.02. --> 16 do 18 *Lu, suncemojemalo, Mukica ce samo preletit onuda*
NEDJELJA --> 03.03 --> 13 do 16 sati *Lu, Mukica ce samo preletit onuda*

treba nas jos... navalite...

----------


## frkica

Petak i subota (01.2. i 2.2.).
Ali moja kreatinvnost   :Rolling Eyes:  . Valjda će mi netko pokazati   :Embarassed:

----------


## Lu

ma ne treba nikakva posebna kreativnost. imamo izrezane sablone i samo ih se ukrasava. i to klinci rade sami, a mi se samo tu nadjemo da se ne potuku oko boja skara i sl.

----------


## leonisa

sam da vam velim da cete moci u samboru kupiti i rodinu pusu i rodine majice :D

----------


## leonisa

danas pocinje! :D

----------


## Deaedi

A gdje se to odrzava? Mozda bi navratila po jednu majicu za poklon u nedjelju, ako mi bude usput.

----------


## meda

kod kina

----------


## Samoborka

:D  Baš je bilo super!!!!

----------


## Lu

hop hop hop!

neka mi netko dodje danas, jucer je bila veeelika guzva   :Smile:

----------


## shark

Shark se javlja za volontiranje.
  Nedjelja 3.3.2008.
 Samo mi javite točno mjesto i vrijeme!

----------


## Frida

Shark, vrijeme ti je navedeno, od 13-16 sati, potkrala se greška, radionica nije 03.03.već u nedjelju 03.02.

Održava se u zove se zgradi samoborskog kina i knjiznice, na Trgu matice hrvatske.

----------


## shark

Pogreška u automatskom pisanju tj.prepisivanju! (moja)
Potvrđujem da mogu volontirati!

----------


## Lu

> Pogreška u automatskom pisanju tj.prepisivanju! (moja)
> Potvrđujem da mogu volontirati!


 :D

----------


## shark

Veselim što se vidimo Lu!  :Smile:

----------


## Samoborka

Lu, ja ovaj vikend nikako ne mogu doći!
Moram još završiti masku za nedelju!!!   :Sad:

----------


## zumbulmama

Ja ću doći s klincima u subotu 2.2. od 16-18h ako se ne desi ništa nepredviđeno. Ne znam koliko ću biti od koristi tj. koliko će mi se klinci držati za nogu ili kreativno zabavljati. Nekad sam vodila kreativne dječje radionice na Trešnjevci pa imam nešto iskustva.
Ovo su dani kad mi je jaaako krivo što više ne živim u Samoboru   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lu

danas ce nas biti dovoljno, sutra isto tako. jos mi samo malo steka nedjelja  :/

----------

